# Performance Samples' Con Moto Violins Demo



## Pontus Rufelt (Dec 31, 2017)

In the spirit of transparency I'll start off by saying that I know Jasper and have beta tested for Performance Samples before. 

He recently shared a lil' clip of his upcoming "Con Moto Strings", this time of the violin sustains. I just had to post this because it blows my mind how Jasper consistently shows up out of nowhere and has some of the most interesting samples around, reminds me of Alex of Cinematic Samples. I wasn't at all interested in picking up a solo strings library this year, but then CSSS came.... 

This clip shows off the violin sustains and I was just amazed at how natural and flexible it seemed in a pretty varied and lively musical phrase. Seems like this is going to be a very playable library.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing !

Like you Jasper and Alex are the guys I'm waiting the most of.

Maybe you should edit the title like "performance sample con moto violins demo" because I almost missed your thread and others might have too


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jan 1, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Thanks for sharing !
> 
> Like you Jasper and Alex are the guys I'm waiting the most of.
> 
> Maybe you should edit the title like "performance sample con moto violins demo" because I almost missed your thread and others might have too



Yeah, Alex and Jasper always bring interesting things to the table! Good point, I'll change the title of the thread


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 1, 2018)

You know you're a jasper junkie when any thread like this instantly makes you think "how much money do I have left?" Even before opening the thread. I guess I better save up.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 1, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> You know you're a jasper junkie when any thread like this instantly makes you think "how much money do I have left?" Even before opening the thread. I guess I better save up.


I hit myself every morning in the face for missing the caspian brass intro price.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 1, 2018)

If this library will have dynamic layers ( which I hope it will) it would team up instantly with the fluid shorts. The latter which I have very good results with.

Possibly jasper could create a “multi” or a script that would be like the brass lib scripting, and so combine both into one library.

String sound is again very good in this demo


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 1, 2018)

great sound here - I really like the intensity in these sustain sounds. Thanks for sharing the demo


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 1, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> If this library will have dynamic layers ( which I hope it will)


the full name of the soundcloud track is :
Performance Samples 
Con Moto - Work-In-Progress Examples - Violin Sustains (*forte dyn only*, no verb/proc.)
so I guess it will have softer dynamics


----------



## eli0s (Jan 1, 2018)

Amazing sound!


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 1, 2018)

I saw this last night on FB and was taken aback. Great stuff.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jan 1, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> You know you're a jasper junkie when any thread like this instantly makes you think "how much money do I have left?" Even before opening the thread. I guess I better save up.



Haha! It sure is good stuff!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 2, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> I hit myself every morning in the face for missing the caspian brass intro price.



It was def my best purchase of 2017. But the good price will return, perhaps even lower if you can wait until next Black Friday. But at this rate you'll have 4 or 5 other new libraries to purchase as well.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 2, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> It was def my best purchase of 2017. But the good price will return, perhaps even lower if you can wait until next Black Friday. But at this rate you'll have 4 or 5 other new libraries to purchase as well.


I think next black friday I'll purchase all lib from performance sample at once !
EDIT: It will be my "black jasperday"


----------



## Saxer (Jan 2, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> I think next black friday I'll purchase all lib performance sample at once !
> EDIT: It will be my "black jasperday"


Jasperday... all my trouble seems so far away...


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys, I spotted this thread and wanted to mention a few things. Con Moto will be available modularly, each section sold separately (8 violins, 6 cellos, 6 violas, 6 basses).. It was recorded in the same room as Caspian and Fluid Shorts, so there's a fairly significant tail (per the example as you can hear). The dynamic in this example is the 2nd dynamic (there are 3, so it gets louder, and softer than this). To clarify, the lib isn’t really like Oceania where it's just longs. While there _are_ some performance-portato atk & release type functionality which make playability/response on the more flexible side, Con Moto is based mainly around legatos & sustains that are performed/recorded 'in motion' w fairly active-sounding bowing.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 2, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi guys, I spotted this thread and wanted to mention a few things. Con Moto will be available modularly, each section sold separately (8 violins, 6 cellos, 6 violas, 6 basses).. It was recorded in the same room as Caspian and Fluid Shorts, so there's a fairly significant tail (per the example as you can hear). The dynamic in this example is the 2nd dynamic (there are 3, so it gets louder, and softer than this). To clarify, the lib isn’t really like Oceania where it's just longs. While there _are_ some performance-portato atk & release type functionality which make playability/response on the more flexible side, Con Moto is based mainly around legatos.
> 
> Best,
> Jasper



I must say, i think the legato sounds terrific. is that 8 violins legato demo (found in a different thread and on your soundcloud representative of what the legato is like)? Also, when you say each section is sold separately, does that mean the release for each section will be staggered as well?

Also, will there be shorts or is it just legato and some longs?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 2, 2018)

That particular legato example was from an early test session - and the same hall and player count as Con Moto (in this case 8 violins) - and Con Moto does sound similar. As far as the sections being sold modularly, they will be staggered. In regards to the last question, the library is legato and longs.


----------



## artinro (Jan 2, 2018)

Sounding superb, Jasper. Hope this isn't too far off! I like the idea of releasing modularly.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 2, 2018)

Those examples sound very promising and I'll be watching this space closely. So far, I think Performance Samples is gearing up to become my favorite developer:

1. No overhyped marketing.
2. No-nonsense UI's which tells me all my money goes straight into the product, not the pretty interface. It also doesn't waste precious screen space.
3. You're (Jasper) actually engaging with your customers and giving honest and useful information. I also like that you're very clear on your website about what a particular product can't do well/what its limits are.
4. I only own Caspian but from what I can tell this is true for all of PS's products: playability is a first class citizen here, and I've only recently began to appreciate the value of this. With Caspian I have a good deal of my bread and butter brass writing covered and I'm so much faster with it than any other library, it's really great because it also makes these instruments a joy to play.
5. I like the focused nature of each library. In my view this almost eliminates library weaknesses that large libraries suffer from. I only think Caspian is a little too wet and the close miss are a touch thin sounding, but other than that I can't think of any weaknesses, which is almost unprecedented.
6. I love that you're taking a modular approach with Con Motto. It was one of the main hooks for me with Spitfire because this would let me gradually buy into the product instead of having to plonk down a big pile of cash upfront. It also gives me more confidence in the product because by splitting things up, the post production process becomes (I imagine) more manageable and slip-ups are less likely to occur.

I didn't mean to write a love letter just now but... well , there you go!

@Jasper Blunk could you shed any more light on the flute demo you have on the Performance Samples Soundcloud? I'm guessing it's another test which implies to me you're considering to do woodwinds sometime? (I surely hope so!) If you can bring the playability of Caspian to the woodwinds .... that would be the dream to me. There are some woodwind libraries that have the sound but not the playability and vice versa, but in that demo, I'm hearing both!

Lastly, while I'm only one customer, I'd like to say that I really value consistency across patches and unfortunately the horns in Caspian have one dynamic layer less than the trumpets and trombones. Admittedly I don't really notice it that much unless I am listening for it, but I did want to take this opportunity to mention this to you as I suspect in not the only one who values consistency across patches. Was this a cost issue or a timbral issue? Could you elaborate on the reasoning behind this?

Sorry for hijacking the thread a bit!


----------



## eli0s (Jan 3, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> ...The dynamic in this example is the 2nd dynamic (there are 3, so it gets louder, and softer than this)...



Hello Jasper,

Are there 3 separate patches for the 3 different dynamics, or there is one patch that crossfades between all dynamics?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 3, 2018)

mcalis said:


> @Jasper Blunk could you shed any more light on the flute demo you have on the Performance Samples Soundcloud? I'm guessing it's another test which implies to me you're considering to do woodwinds sometime? (I surely hope so!) If you can bring the playability of Caspian to the woodwinds .... that would be the dream to me. There are some woodwind libraries that have the sound but not the playability and vice versa, but in that demo, I'm hearing both!



That example is from a private library I built - I'd like to do a ww release at some point although there's nothing specific in the books right now as my focus lies in other releases.



eli0s said:


> Hello Jasper,
> 
> Are there 3 separate patches for the 3 different dynamics, or there is one patch that crossfades between all dynamics?



Hi eli0s - they all xfade, absolutely. I didn't mean to give the impression they were separate in some fashion, though the example here is just the mid dyn isolated for demonstration.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. I'm very much looking forward to Con Motto and hope you'll eventually consider a ww lib, though I fully understand this isn't your focus right now.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 3, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> That particular legato example was from an early test session - and the same hall and player count as Con Moto (in this case 8 violins) - and Con Moto does sound similar. As far as the sections being sold modularly, they will be staggered. In regards to the last question, the library is legato and longs.



Thanks. Well i'm looking forward to this a lot. I don't suppose you can give us an indication of when the first section/release might be?


----------



## eli0s (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for your reply Jasper, I'm also very interested in this library. It has a very lively sound from what I can tell so far!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 3, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Thanks. Well i'm looking forward to this a lot. I don't suppose you can give us an indication of when the first section/release might be?




I'm aiming for the first section out in Q1 2018, and will have some more demos & related info coming up.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vovique (Jan 3, 2018)

Great news, thanks, the sound is quite gorgeous and full of emotion, very interested to see this library released soon.


----------



## vosk (Jan 4, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> I'm aiming for the first section out in Q1 2018, and will have some more demos & related info coming up.


Hello, Jasper! Do you plan to make short articulations in the future? For example, in the second quarter of 2018.


----------



## lucor (Jan 4, 2018)

vosk said:


> Hello, Jasper! Do you plan to make short articulations in the future? For example, in the second quarter of 2018.


He already did: http://performancesamples.com/fluidshorts/


----------



## vosk (Jan 4, 2018)

lucor said:


> He already did: http://performancesamples.com/fluidshorts/


Thank you, Licor! Very cool!
Sorry that there will be no second violins... (and divisi ) Already now clear - this library may be the main strings group in orchestral projects, and we would like to have the full capabilities of the string section. Let's hope for the continuation of work on this beautiful library.
Legato is the best! And vibrato too!


----------



## mcalis (Jan 4, 2018)

vosk said:


> Thank you, Licor! Very cool!
> Sorry that there will be no second violins... (and divisi ) Already now clear - this library may be the main strings group in orchestral projects, and we would like to have the full capabilities of the string section. Let's hope for the continuation of work on this beautiful library.
> Legato is the best! And vibrato too!



Re: 2nd violins.

it took me a while to be persuaded, but really you don't need them. The difference in sound between having a stack of 1st and 2nd violins play a chord vs dividing it up between 1st and 2nd violin sus patches is absolutely minimal, yet takes twice the effort to record. Especially in the context of everything else, the difference in sound becomes minimal. If you still want 1st and 2nd violins, then simple panning and a slight eq to give each section its own tone should really suffice. Yes, this is not realistic, but very little of what's going on in virtual instruments is realistic. We're often pulling in sounds recorded in completely different locations, at different times, different air humidities, and god knows what else and try to bring them into the same space... so there's a lot of stuff we're already approximating anyway. Might just as well go the extra mile and save ourself some time.

Don't get me wrong here, I used to be very anal about making sure that I wasn't technically hearing the sound of 64 violin players when I held a 4-note chord, but it has started to become less and less important to me. Yes, there is a difference in sound, but I find it neglible. If it's a detail that I can _barely_ hear in my own mix, then I'm pretty confident hardly anyone else will notice (because with my own music, I know each detail inside out). In a similar vein I also used to go back to a 2-horn patch instead of 6-horns even if the 6 horn version sounded better, simply because I felt that technically, 6-horns would be too much in a real recording.

I guess that would be a good metric to decide if you're going to be worrying yourself with 1st/2nd part-writing or not. If whatever you compose will be turned into a score and performed live, then perhaps it's worth the effort. In all other cases I'd highly recommend using simpler approximations because they're so much faster.

Come to think of it, I just realized I still have a few areas in my own template where I could do this


----------



## vosk (Jan 4, 2018)

You are absolutely right, Mcalis! But all live orchestra have 2nd violins from 17th century , and composers and musicians have long been accustomed to scores in which a section of strings located on five musical lines. Not four or three.. Five. And 2nd line belongs to the second violins. A few years ago I made a comparative tablet for vsl guys, who totally did not have any second violins in any of their libraries... After that they made a Synchron Strings - 1st violins (14), _*2nd violins*_ (10), violas (8), cellos (8), and double basses (6) 
I by no means insist on the presence of second violins, but I see that the one who makes this library aware of the main problems of orchestral sampler arrangements (primarily problems legato and vibrato), so just asking about development plans.


----------



## Vadium (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, separate groups of first and second violins is very necessary in order to avoid the chorus and phase problems at the stage of the mix!

There are 4 players on first 2 decks of 1st violins and 4 players on first 2 decks of 2st violins plays something together on the Con Moto recording photos - is it recording process of the entire united 8 violins?


----------



## vosk (Jan 4, 2018)

For sampling a group of second violins is not necessary to invite new musicians, enough to bring the other violins. Most likely every violinist has a second or third violin at home, even if they are a bit worse than the main violin. 
Guys, I was silent for seven years.. During this time, I tried all the string libraries (except spitfire bespoke)). And now I see the dream library.. I can not remain silent at this moment. Sorry!  I can not even sleep now ..


----------



## Saxer (Jan 5, 2018)

I'd normally like a second violin patch too.

When arranging for real string (to be recorded later) I use 'one track per instrument' (or if needed one track per articulation and after composing I merge articulation tracks to one instrument per track for printout). For 1st and 2nd in unison you get phasing when using the same patch. Same with motion in 1st and comping in 2nd when both meet at the same note. I also do a lot of additional sample strings for pop songs and clients want the single tracks (1st, 2dn, vla, ce) for mixing. So it's more of a workflow thing than actually an audible difference. If there wasn't a phasing problem with 1st/2dn unisons I wouldn't miss the second violins at all.

But independend from my own prefered workflow I see the idea of performance samples different to a 'one instrument per track' concept. Actually I see it as a 'best results with less complex afford' concept. If three trumpets sound good on one midi track instead of three: great! Saves time. Do you hear 9 trumpets when playing a chord? No, you just hear trumpets playing a chord. Don't count sample voices. If bass trombones sound good in higher ranges: great! Doesn't need to have a separated tenor trombones track. If the second violins sound nearly the same as the first: great! Use it for both. If you miss something: add another library into the song. Pragmatic and performance orientated. I really like that.

But maybe it's possible to have a '2nd violin button' that could do the transposition trick with the first violins?


----------



## vosk (Jan 5, 2018)

Since each strings group will be sold separately, group of 2nd violins can bring additional income.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 5, 2018)

@Saxer it's possible to do the "second violins trick" to avoid phasing : +1 tone in DAW -1 tone in kontakt. That will use a different set of samples


----------



## Saxer (Jan 5, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> @Saxer it's possible to do the "second violins trick" to avoid phasing : +1 tone in DAW -1 tone in kontakt. That will use a different set of samples


Yepp, probably the easiest solution!


----------



## vosk (Jan 5, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> +1 tone in DAW -1 tone in kontakt


+1-1=0


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 5, 2018)

vosk said:


> Hello, Jasper! Do you plan to make short articulations in the future? For example, in the second quarter of 2018.


Vosk, Fluid Shorts was a taste of some of the kinds of short art content I may release in the future. Samples pulled from cohesive performance/repetition/phrases. I’m not quite ready to talk about future development because my post-production process is incredibly labor-intensive, time & focus - with a lot of variables in timing, timbral-matching, take selections, and sessions. But most of the libs I’ve put out so far are slivers into more elaborate concepts.



Vadium said:


> Yes, separate groups of first and second violins is very necessary in order to avoid the chorus and phase problems at the stage of the mix!
> 
> There are 4 players on first 2 decks of 1st violins and 4 players on first 2 decks of 2st violins plays something together on the Con Moto recording photos - is it recording process of the entire united 8 violins?



Vadium, the violins were spread across both 1st/2nd violin seating. Con Moto is recorded in standard orchestral positioning.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 5, 2018)

vosk said:


> +1-1=0


yep  
from midi you play your melody one tone upper and from kontakt you pitch one tone down to come back in tune but with different samples.


----------



## Vadium (Jan 5, 2018)

yes, and all we needs for have other groups is:

violas -7semi
cellos -19semi
cbasses -31semi


----------



## Nicola74 (Jan 6, 2018)

It sounds great! I already have Caspian and Oceania and I am more than happy with them


----------



## vosk (Jan 6, 2018)

guys know what they're doing. Waiting.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 18, 2018)

New (alpha) demo is up on soundcloud:



Sounds very lively to me and also has that weight that cellos have. I don't play cello, but if you sit close to one you realize that they can really make a very strong and powerful sound, especially in the lower register. I am hearing that kind of presence here and it's not drowning in vibrato either!

Sounding very promising, I'd say!


----------



## NoamL (Jan 18, 2018)

I would not have guessed those are cello samples until 0:13, that's pretty excellent


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds brilliant.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds really great, very lively and with nice expression. Jasper really knows how to make great libraries in my opinion: They are performant, small in fingerprint and just sound great. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 22, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Sounds really great, very lively and with nice expression. Jasper really knows how to make great libraries in my opinion: They are performant, small in fingerprint and just sound great. Looking forward to the release.


Sounds like this would make a good add-on to Soaring Strings.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 22, 2018)

Fantastic tone! I also just grabbed the violin freebie from Performance Samples and the instant I started playing it I thought it was really amazing and I'd love to play with full ensembles if they can sound anywhere near as good. These demos are a good sign of that. Clear but warm.


----------



## JBacal (Jan 22, 2018)

wonderfully expressive cellos. I'd love to know more about this demo.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 23, 2018)

I wonder what will be the intro price. $249 perhaps before it goes $299? Hehhe


----------



## vosk (Jan 23, 2018)

constaneum said:


> I wonder what will be the intro price. $249 perhaps before it goes $299?


$299 for each group!


----------



## constaneum (Jan 23, 2018)

Gonna be expensive. Oh dear. Haha


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 23, 2018)

vosk said:


> $299 for each group!



O_O X_X


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 23, 2018)

vosk said:


> $299 for each group!



for real? sorry, but then its way too much imho. each section for $299?

no thx


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 23, 2018)

vosk said:


> $299 for each group!


Nah, that would be a ridiculous price. Soaring Strings offers the same at $249,- for the whole string orchestra. I'm sure Jasper has a more competitive price in mind.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 23, 2018)

Heroix said:


> for real? sorry, but then its way too much imho. each section for $299?
> 
> no thx


I'm pretty sure @vosk was joking, hence the smiley. Considering everything that's known about Con moto so far I'm pretty confident it'll be much cheaper than that per section.

Not to sound harsh but... if you looked at Performance Sample's previous products it's not that hard to make an estimate and realize that it's extremely unlikely it'll be $299 per section.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 23, 2018)

mcalis said:


> I'm pretty sure @vosk was joking, hence the smiley. Considering everything that's known about Con moto so far I'm pretty confident it'll be much cheaper than that per section.
> 
> Not to sound harsh but... if you looked at Performance Sample's previous products it's not that hard to make an estimate and realize that it's extremely unlikely it'll be $299 per section.



yeah i hope so


----------



## constaneum (Jan 23, 2018)

let's wait and see. who knows perhaps $49 per section? make sense? lol


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 23, 2018)

constaneum said:


> let's wait and see. who knows perhaps $49 per section? make sense? lol



Oh God, I'd be in!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 23, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Oh God, I'd be in!


me too ​


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 23, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> They are performant


Yes, I agree he makes performant samples


----------



## fiestared (Jan 24, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Nah, that would be a ridiculous price. Soaring Strings offers the same at $249,- for the whole string orchestra. I'm sure Jasper has a more competitive price in mind.


For sure, Jasper knows. If it's a very good price, I'll buy it, otherwise I'll still work with my (I don't even know how many strings libraries I own... I'm not alone I presume)


----------



## mcalis (Jan 24, 2018)

You're certainly not alone. It's very easy to fall into the trap of thinking that one new sample library will magically turn you into the new John Williams and solve all your problems. That said, I can honestly justify my last purchase from Performance Samples (Caspian) because it has truly made me write faster. For that reason I'm optimistic that Con Motto will also be very playable and will therefore also help me write music faster (this is important to me because if I spend too long on a cue, I run out of steam).

I have CSS already but I don't use it much as it forces me to use keyswitching and I just don't like that way of working at all. It's silly, I know, but one of the things that Caspian made me realize is that I really enjoy playing those instruments and that my translates into more creative output for me.

Speculating on the price probably serves no purpose but if I had to guess, I'd wager the price to be in the 100 usd range.


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry if I missed the information, but is this upcoming library supposed to be a full Strings library with all the major articulations we're expecting from one ? Or is it more limited in scope ?
Really enjoying the demos so far


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 24, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> Sorry if I missed the information, but is this upcoming library supposed to be a full Strings library with all the major articulations we're expecting from one ? Or is it more limited in scope ?
> Really enjoying the demos so far



I was wondering that myself. The name indicates that there's a particular style it excels at.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 24, 2018)

@Fry777 @Casiquire 

See page 1 of this thread:



Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi guys, I spotted this thread and wanted to mention a few things. Con Moto will be available modularly, each section sold separately (8 violins, 6 cellos, 6 violas, 6 basses).. It was recorded in the same room as Caspian and Fluid Shorts, so there's a fairly significant tail (per the example as you can hear). The dynamic in this example is the 2nd dynamic (there are 3, so it gets louder, and softer than this). To clarify, the lib isn’t really like Oceania where it's just longs. While there _are_ some performance-portato atk & release type functionality which make playability/response on the more flexible side, Con Moto is based mainly around legatos & sustains that are performed/recorded 'in motion' w fairly active-sounding bowing.
> 
> Best,
> Jasper


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 25, 2018)

mcalis said:


> @Fry777 @Casiquire
> 
> See page 1 of this thread:



Missed that one, thank you!


----------



## fiestared (Feb 13, 2018)

Anything new ? I'm asking because 8Dio is doing a sale (Century strings included) Thanks


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Feb 13, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Anything new ?



Hi Fiestared - cellos will be the first out, followed by the rest. Cellos should be out within the next 4 weeks. Mic positions are decca, wide, close-section, and close-1st-chair (a focused spot mic). 8 Violins / 6 Cellos / 6 Violas / 6 Basses.

Con Moto is based around (a) attacks & releases edited/timed from performance phrases, for spontaneity and response, (b) "active-bow" sustains (continuously re-expressed vibrato in tandem with musically-restless bowing), and (c) legato _con moto _(legato with movement in the bowing and vibrato).

Here are a few session photos if you missed them on Facebook.


----------



## fiestared (Feb 13, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi Fierstared - cellos will be the first out, followed by the rest. Cellos should be out within the next 4 weeks. Mic positions are decca, wide, close-section, and close-1st-chair (a focused spot mic). 8 Violins / 6 Cellos / 6 Violas / 6 Basses.
> 
> Con Moto is based around (a) attacks & releases edited/timed from performance phrases, for spontaneity and response, (b) "active-bow" sustains (continuously re-expressed vibrato in tandem with musically-restless bowing), and (c) legato _con moto _(legato with movement in the bowing and vibrato).
> 
> Here are a few session photos if you missed them on Facebook.


Thanks Jasper, any ideas of the price ?


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 13, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thanks Jasper, any ideas of the price ?



With many developers, including big ones, this is the last decision made. Only because the market and circumstances constantly change as they are making the product (like last minute bugs that are difficult to solve). They are probably smart to keep it close to the chest rather than promising something they may want to change at release. This is why setting an exact release date more than a week or two out is a bit silly also.


----------



## fiestared (Feb 14, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> With many developers, including big ones, this is the last decision made. Only because the market and circumstances constantly change as they are making the product (like last minute bugs that are difficult to solve). They are probably smart to keep it close to the chest rather than promising something they may want to change at release. This is why setting an exact release date more than a week or two out is a bit silly also.


Agree with you, but I said "any ideas", meaning : more or less, closer to $1000 or to $50 ?


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 14, 2018)

constaneum said:


> I wonder what will be the intro price. $249 perhaps before it goes $299? Hehhe



I hope not (or i at least hope the intro price is better than just ~15% . I'm excited to hear what these are like, but price wise, you have to remember they are just longs/legatos (albeit very good sounding ones from the early demos). For example CSS is $399 full price for a whole library, with many articulations/sordino emulation/2nd violins etc and Synchron with the early bird and voucher offer was only $317


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 14, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Agree with you, but I said "any ideas", meaning : more or less, closer to $1000 or to $50 ?



Fair enough. I would bet your in the ball park at $5O a section. So all 4 sections, when eventually released, would be $200 for the set. Inexpensive enough to get in on a section, yet with discount may be even cheaper when they are all released and sold as a bundle. By comparison the Fluid shorts are much cheaper (though easier to program) so we’ll see.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 14, 2018)

$50 though. do you think it'll be possible to be that cheap ?


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 14, 2018)

Considering he’ll eventually get $200 from each person and the initial release could surpass 10k orders (which is 500k), perhaps. We’ll have to wait and see what he decides.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 14, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi Fiestared - cellos will be the first out, followed by the rest. Cellos should be out within the next 4 weeks. Mic positions are decca, wide, close-section, and close-1st-chair (a focused spot mic). 8 Violins / 6 Cellos / 6 Violas / 6 Basses.



Are the fluid shorts (which are on sale now) a good match for the upcoming Con Moto Strings?


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 14, 2018)

chapbot said:


> Are the fluid shorts (which are on sale now) a good match for the upcoming Con Moto Strings?


yes it should be ! Check the post from Jasper in page 1 of this thread


----------



## fiestared (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Considering he’ll eventually get $200 from each person and the initial release could surpass 10k orders (which is 500k), perhaps. We’ll have to wait and see what he decides.


Thanks X-Bassist, apparently you know a lot about the business of dev, you're very welcome if you have more to let us understand about it.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 15, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Considering he’ll eventually get $200 from each person and the initial release could surpass 10k orders (which is 500k), perhaps. We’ll have to wait and see what he decides.



Do you really expect it to get that many sales? Just curious, I though the industry was a bit smaller.


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 15, 2018)

constaneum said:


> $50 though. do you think it'll be possible to be that cheap ?



That isn't even that cheap though..? 

Remember full string libraries with loads more articulations can be had for not much more. These are just longs/legatos.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 25, 2018)

More!


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## Geocranium (Feb 25, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> That isn't even that cheap though..?
> 
> Remember full string libraries with loads more articulations can be had for not much more. These are just longs/legatos.



You also have to consider the price of Jasper's other libraries. Oceania is basically just a marcato phrase choir library, and it's normally $269. You can find choir libraries with legato/marcato/phrases for much less than that elsewhere. Caspian is also only three different brass sections with no solo instruments or special articulations (trills/variable vibrato/rips/etc) and it's $239. Even Fluid Shorts which is just staccatos is $79. I'd imagine that the whole package will be over $200, making each individual section almost certainly over $50 each.

Performance Samples isn't like other sample library companies where you can put value into long articulation lists or lots of GBs of sample content. Performance Samples is about the technology, and I think it's well worth the price.


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 25, 2018)

Geocranium said:


> I'd imagine that the whole package will be over $200, making each individual section almost certainly over $50 each.



Well I hope you are wrong, as that would seem a little expensive to me. Hopefully there will be a good intro price.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 26, 2018)

In regards to the price I also don't think that I just accept that it's sustain/legato. If you listen to this 
you clearly are able to play more than that - even though I suspect there isn't gonna be round robin. still more than legato aka soaring strings IMO.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 26, 2018)

Jasper released a free try patch to demonstrate the technique.
http://performancesamples.com/activebowtechdemo/#description

From the website:

*Active-Bow Tech Demo* is a limited, single-dynamic proof-of-concept patch for one of the features in Performance Samples’ forthcoming legato string library, *Con Moto*. Active-bow sustains are “breathing,” non-static longs that move and evolve while simultaneously maintaining dynamic/timbre. They create a feeling of constant “re-phrasing,” musical

*Patch Limitations*

FF (fortissimo) dynamic only (hence more exaggeration and vibrato intensity than lower dynamics)
Limited range
The active-bow sustains are fairly short so the loops are more frequent (the active-bow sustains are longer in the actual Con Moto library)
Release tails end a bit early


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Jasper released a free try patch to demonstrate the technique.
> http://performancesamples.com/activebowtechdemo/#description
> 
> From the website:
> ...


Just tried it, it sound good and it's very playable! It's also a bit frustrating to not have some lower dynamics... But that is not the goal of that demo instrument.
Another great freebie from performances sample


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 7, 2018)

Any update on release for this? I'm getting sorely tempted by the soaring strings half price sale for $129, but i want to hold out as i suspect these might be even better ( i know only cellos are released soon but that would at least give an idea as to what the rest will be like and if it will be worth the wait).

One thing i was wondering, will these have a re-bow feature (ie re bowing the same note). This is very useful for legato string instruments as this always sound un-natural with out it.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 7, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Any update on release for this? I'm getting sorely tempted by the soaring strings half price sale for $129, but i want to hold out as i suspect these might be even better ( i know only cellos are released soon but that would at least give an idea as to what the rest will be like and if it will be worth the wait).
> 
> One thing i was wondering, will these have a re-bow feature (ie re bowing the same note). This is very useful for legato string instruments as this always sound un-natural with out it.


Yes! please a release date !


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 7, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Any update on release for this? I'm getting sorely tempted by the soaring strings half price sale for $129, but i want to hold out as i suspect these might be even better ( i know only cellos are released soon but that would at least give an idea as to what the rest will be like and if it will be worth the wait).



Hi Eptesicus, I wouldn’t hold out, Con Moto will be in a different price range anyway. I’m not quite ready to set a release date yet, but I’m getting closer to that point.

Best
Jasper


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 7, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi Eptesicus, I wouldn’t hold out, Con Moto will be in a different price range anyway. I’m not quite ready to set a release date yet, but I’m getting closer to that point.
> 
> Best
> Jasper



Hm, i see. When you say this, do you mean more or less and is that compared to soaring strings full price or the current 50% off?

I'm just torn as the legato demos of con moto sound brilliant


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 8, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Hm, i see. When you say this, do you mean more or less and is that compared to soaring strings full price or the current 50% off?
> 
> I'm just torn as the legato demos of con moto sound brilliant



Between all four sections, Con Moto will be north of $249, but not all the sections will be the same price (register, etc) - prices TBA upon release.


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

vosk said:


> You are absolutely right, Mcalis! But all live orchestra have 2nd violins from 17th century , and composers and musicians have long been accustomed to scores in which a section of strings located on five musical lines. Not four or three.. Five. And 2nd line belongs to the second violins. A few years ago I made a comparative tablet for vsl guys, who totally did not have any second violins in any of their libraries... After that they made a Synchron Strings - 1st violins (14), _*2nd violins*_ (10), violas (8), cellos (8), and double basses (6)
> I by no means insist on the presence of second violins, but I see that the one who makes this library aware of the main problems of orchestral sampler arrangements (primarily problems legato and vibrato), so just asking about development plans.



the info on LASS is not accurate.
The 2nd violins in LASS are made with a transposition/pitchshift trick

"Derived from Violins I, Violins II are panned to a 2nd violin's orchestral perspective and programmed to avoid phasing issues with the 1st violins"


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 8, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Between all four sections, Con Moto will be north of $249, but not all the sections will be the same price (register, etc) - prices TBA upon release.



Thanks Jasper. Argh, don't know what to do. Maybe i will just end up buying both, ha.

I know you probably don't know by when do you expect all the sections to be released by?


----------



## axb312 (Mar 23, 2018)

@Jasper Blunk How well will this library handle fast legato passages? Is that what it is designed for or....?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 23, 2018)

axb312 said:


> @Jasper Blunk How well will this library handle fast legato passages? Is that what it is designed for or....?



It's more oriented towards lyrical stuff.

Jasper


----------



## constaneum (Mar 23, 2018)

Jasper Blunk said:


> It's more oriented towards lyrical stuff.
> 
> Jasper



so slow to moderate passages only i guess


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 24, 2018)

I posted this in another thread but then removed it and put it here now since it's more lively over here.  

There is more! :D To me it sounds wonderful. Great legato and crisp and deep sound...

ps: Fun how I'm always the first one to post news without trying at all. 

pps: I would suggest to name this thread just Performance Samples Con Moto since it kinda has become the "official" Con Moto thread on Sample Talk. Just thinking... not that important actually.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Mar 25, 2018)

That sounds very good, in my opinion. I'm not too familiar with Jasper Blunk libraries, will definitely keep an eye on these!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 25, 2018)

Jasper Blunk's libraries to be is a very good kind of performance libraries which i do personally find it lacking in other sample libraries. For orchestral section libraries, apart from Jasper, i think SF is another developer with performance concept in mind (SF has performance patches. =D).

I find his libraries very easy to use and really good for sketching as well. Of coz, they do lack of certain articulations but that's not the strength of main focus of the library. Have you ever experience the problem of keyswitching between short and long notes which somehow didn't seem to sound connected smoothly? If you do have that problem, Ocenia and Caspian Brass are good for that.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 25, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> pps: I would suggest to name this thread just Performance Samples Con Moto since it kinda has become the "official" Con Moto thread on Sample Talk. Just thinking... not that important actually.


Thanks for sharing! To rename the thread, click on the "thread tool" button up there


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 25, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Thanks for sharing! To rename the thread, click on the "thread tool" button up there


Its not my thread though. I'd suggest that to @Pontus Rufelt.


----------



## anderslink (Mar 26, 2018)

constaneum said:


> Jasper Blunk's libraries to be is a very good kind of performance libraries which i do personally find it lacking in other sample libraries. For orchestral section libraries, apart from Jasper, i think SF is another developer with performance concept in mind (SF has performance patches. =D).



Also don't forget Embertone!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 26, 2018)

anderslink said:


> Also don't forget Embertone!



I'm talking about section strings though. Embertone and Virharmonic also have that but more for solo instrument.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 31, 2018)

Pontus Rufelt said:


> In the spirit of transparency I'll start off by saying that I know Jasper and have beta tested for Performance Samples before.
> 
> He recently shared a lil' clip of his upcoming "Con Moto Strings", this time of the violin sustains. I just had to post this because it blows my mind how Jasper consistently shows up out of nowhere and has some of the most interesting samples around, reminds me of Alex of Cinematic Samples. I wasn't at all interested in picking up a solo strings library this year, but then CSSS came....
> 
> This clip shows off the violin sustains and I was just amazed at how natural and flexible it seemed in a pretty varied and lively musical phrase. Seems like this is going to be a very playable library.




Any updates on the progress of Con Moto Strings? I've been following the Soundcloud audio samples of Con Moto and getting really excited and blown away by the detail and realism of the legato. I also downloaded the free Active Bow and absolutely love the sound!

Any rough idea when this will be coming out?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 1, 2018)

Geeh, it's me again.  I start feeling weird, haha... 

Here is another short demonstartion of the celli.


http://performancesamples.com/conmoto/
The library also has a web page - but it's not out yet so no price.

Looking forward to some full pieces with this library - as we know Jasper is a great composer! :D
http://jasperblunk.com/ (Stargazers!)


----------



## Horacio (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Geeh, it's me again.  I start feeling weird, haha...
> 
> Here is another short demonstartion of the celli.
> 
> ...




Thanks DarkestShadow, more audio clips are making me want Con Moto even more


----------



## DHousden (Apr 6, 2018)

Really excited for this! I love Oceania and this will be another _huge_ time saver if it performs as advertised! 

It would be mega helpful if there was a rough guesstimate as to a release window @Jasper Blunk ?


----------



## Horacio (Apr 6, 2018)

DHousden said:


> Really excited for this! I love Oceania and this will be another _huge_ time saver if it performs as advertised!
> 
> It would be mega helpful if there was a rough guesstimate as to a release window @Jasper Blunk ?



I have to agree, by no means do I think any of us want to rush you Jasper as we want to make sure you have plenty of time to polish and make con moto perfect, but a rough guesstimate would help us with our impatience lol and make us look forward to a possible release date. Maybe it’s just still in very early stages? I ask because the demos seem pretty freaking amazing and make it seem like it’s almost ready!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

DHousden said:


> Really excited for this! I love Oceania and this will be another _huge_ time saver if it performs as advertised!
> 
> It would be mega helpful if there was a rough guesstimate as to a release window @Jasper Blunk ?


In a recent email (from today) about a Oceania flash sale it said it's "coming right up".


----------



## Horacio (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> In a recent email (from today) about a Oceania flash sale it said it's "coming right up".



Oh awesome! Getting excited for it, I don't think I've really heard such smooth, realistic legatos as this except for Cinematic Studio Strings and Soaring Strings, but this seems to have a smaller detailed section which I love and could easily be overlayed onto other libraries for more detail.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 12, 2018)

Yea... they seem really playable! Love the intense celli sound at the end and how flexible it all seems. Even if you're gonna replace it with seperate marcatos and staccatos in the end - great to have it all under your finger tips!

Note that the violins are in an early alpha state and only the forte layer is used.


----------



## husselblum (Apr 12, 2018)

Sounds indeed wonderful. Can't wait for the celli!


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 12, 2018)

Ah yes these sound awesome.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 13, 2018)

That does sound great!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 13, 2018)

Note: Noises will be fixed before release, according to Performance Samples. This is still a Beta.


----------



## eli0s (Apr 13, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


>



The legato transition from the 2nd to the 3rd note (at 3") is sounding a bit off, I wonder why? Also, there are some noticeable low end noises between 29-32 seconds (use headphones). Other than that, the cellos sound great!!!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 13, 2018)

eli0s said:


> The legato transition from the 2nd to the 3rd note (at 3") is sounding a bit of, I wonder why? Also, there are some noticeable low end noises between 29-32 seconds (use headphones). Other than that, the cellos sound great!!!


I'm personally not too bothered by such noises as they also occur in orchestral recordings but this is not quite finished yet, so there are surely still some legato and noise issues to be addressed.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 13, 2018)

I can tell you that JB slaves over every transition more than anybody else on the planet! I guarantee there's 15 extra things in that example that are bugging him, that nobody else will ever notice . Sounding great, really looking forward to this!


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 19, 2018)

Any news on release for these? Earlier in the thread it looked like late March but that seems to be delayed a bit.

Love the sound of all the demos and excited to get these.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 22, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Any news on release for these? Earlier in the thread it looked like late March but that seems to be delayed a bit.
> 
> Love the sound of all the demos and excited to get these.



Yeah I'm very curious too, an estimated release date would be nice!


----------



## artinro (Apr 22, 2018)

A new tech demo. Sounds very playable. Perhaps @Jasper Blunk could give us an update on how this exciting library is coming along?


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 22, 2018)

artinro said:


> A new tech demo. Sounds very playable. Perhaps @Jasper Blunk could give us an update on how this exciting library is coming along?




Odd how it sounds like two hits for each note?


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Apr 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Odd how it sounds like two hits for each note?



Only for the ones in the middle. Which I'm presuming are on purpose, as it's demonstrating variable note length, so a very short note followed by a longer one. Effectively a grace note, which will be very useful to create the effect without having to mess with articulations.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 22, 2018)

AoiichiNiiSan said:


> Only for the ones in the middle. Which I'm presuming are on purpose, as it's demonstrating variable note length, so a very short note followed by a longer one. Effectively a grace note, which will be very useful to create the effect without having to mess with articulations.



I'm hearing it on just about every note, right from the beginning. The first sound is a soft initial hit followed by the actual hit. Is there some kind of divisi in this library where one's timing might be slightly different from the other?


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Apr 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm hearing it on just about every note, right from the beginning. The first sound is a soft initial hit followed by the actual hit. Is there some kind of divisi in this library where one's timing might be slightly different from the other?



I'm not hearing that. But I'm sure Jasper will answer.


----------



## Farkle (Apr 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Odd how it sounds like two hits for each note?



I hear it too. Yep. I bet (spitballing from the sidelines), that it's because it's grabbing a multi-stroked sample, and quickly fading in the second stroke, but it's catching the release of the first stroke. Does that make sense? It's a pretty standard technique nowadays in performance based sample libs.

I could be wrong, but that's where I'd put my money. Regardless, Casiquire, you are definitely, right, there's a weird "pre-ghost" initial stroke happening on many of those cello moments.

Mike


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 23, 2018)

Farkle is correct. It’s more prominent on the decca/wide mics, particularly considering the tail in this room (the same room as Caspian and Fluid Shorts). It’s a byproduct of performance-based sampling (with the approaches used on this particular library at least) in a room this ambient. Personally I find it less noticeable in context (and with a mix of close and decca/wide mics). There’ll be a product page up soon, the library is in beta testing at the moment.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 28, 2018)

Expressive sound! Really fluent legato!


----------



## robgb (Apr 28, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm hearing it on just about every note, right from the beginning. The first sound is a soft initial hit followed by the actual hit. Is there some kind of divisi in this library where one's timing might be slightly different from the other?


Yeah, I'm definitely hearing it throughout as well.


----------



## suchtreble (Apr 28, 2018)

These are sounding pretty good! Slight shame about the weird attack at the beginning of some notes?


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Expressive sound! Really fluent legato!




Really great examples! It does sound so fluid, a single connected line.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 28, 2018)

Fast playing example. Not what it is specified for I figure (and Jasper also said it's aimed at more lyrical writing) but it doesn't sound bad at all for that. Actually really nice, even though obviously not as _realistic_ as the slower passages... can be said about most libraries though!
It still sounds connected while other libraries completely fall apart when playing fast on normal legato (Hollywood strings IMO for example).


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Fast playing example. Not what it is specified for I figure (and Jasper also said it's aimed at more lyrical writing) but it doesn't sound bad at all for that. It still sounds connected while other libraries completely fall apart when playing fast on normal legato (Hollywood strings IMO for example).




Wow


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 28, 2018)

He also wrote on Facebook that the cellos are pretty much ready. In the next days then, I guess. Or tomorrow??


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> He also wrote on Facebook that the cellos are pretty much ready. In the next days then, I guess. Or tomorrow??



Great timing.. Just after the pound to dollar rate drops a fair bit. Typical!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 28, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Great timing.. Just after the pound to dollar rate drops a fair bit. Typical!


Oh, oh... Evil JB guy!!


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Oh, oh... Evil JB guy!!



I know right!


----------



## Geocranium (May 3, 2018)

Cellos have been released!

http://performancesamples.com/conmoto-cellos/

$99 intro price/$150 full price after the intro period ends


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2018)

The *Conmoto-Cellos* sound very good, any idea when the *Conmoto-Violins* will be released ?


----------



## micrologus (May 3, 2018)

I see I can't use them in Logic?


----------



## axb312 (May 3, 2018)

Pretty hefty price tag for one section don't you guys think?


----------



## clisma (May 3, 2018)

I don't, no. Legato writing or polyphonic writing is 80% of what I do with strings. I think considering the playability (to be determined once I purchase) it brings to the table, and the amount of editing this surely must have required, I think it's a fair price.


----------



## axb312 (May 3, 2018)

clisma said:


> I don't, no. Legato writing or polyphonic writing is 80% of what I do with strings. I think considering the playability (to be determined once I purchase) it brings to the table, and the amount of editing this surely must have required, I think it's a fair price.



Looking forward to hearing some user demos...


----------



## clisma (May 3, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Looking forward to hearing some user demos...


Not from me, you're not


----------



## Eptesicus (May 3, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Pretty hefty price tag for one section don't you guys think?



Personally, i agree. I really thought 99$ a section would be the full price, not the intro. But some will find the value in it i am sure.


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (May 3, 2018)

The store page says the pricing won't be the same for each section


----------



## Fry777 (May 3, 2018)

clisma said:


> I don't, no. Legato writing or polyphonic writing is 80% of what I do with strings. I think considering the playability (to be determined once I purchase) it brings to the table, and the amount of editing this surely must have required, I think it's a fair price.



Con Motto sounds very good but is there someone who could compare it with Soaring Strings ? (which I think is the main competitor)


----------



## clisma (May 3, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> Con Motto sounds very good but is there someone who could compare it with Soaring Strings ? (which I think is the main competitor)


Don't have Soaring Strings. Moreover, I'm a few days out from buying it.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 3, 2018)

clisma said:


> Don't have Soaring Strings. Moreover, I'm a few days out from buying it.


Con moto is a very expressive legato cello instrument,which imho has nothing new to offer,it has a beautiful tone,a good playable legato...something between agitato and soaring strings,but a lot more expensive(considering it is only one section at an introductory price).I personally purchased because I thought it would offer me playablity as a performance legato section,but it's not the case.there is no way to perform short repeated notes or even longer ones,or even rebowing,without the machine gun effect(maybe I am doing something wrong but there is also no manual in the package).there are also some phasing issues.i would keep my money and go for the adventure soaring bundle if I knew what I was going to get.


----------



## clisma (May 3, 2018)

http://performancesamples.com/conmoto-cellos/#1498624567929-2506a2f5-86a3

The manual is the second tab from the left. Good to hear your opinion.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Con moto is a very expressive legato cello instrument,which imho has nothing new to offer,it has a beautiful tone,a good playable legato...something between agitato and soaring strings,but a lot more expensive(considering it is only one section at an introductory price).I personally purchased because I thought it would offer me playablity as a performance legato section,but it's not the case.there is no way to perform short repeated notes or even longer ones,or even rebowing,without the machine gun effect(maybe I am doing something wrong but there is also no manual in the package).there are also some phasing issues.i would keep my money and go for the adventure soaring bundle if I knew what I was going to get.



The _Con Moto Cellos_ demos posted by _Performance Samples _sound really wonderful, and very realistic, with no phasing, or machine-gun effects I can hear.

I just purchased the library, I will install, and test to check if I have any issues with it. Maybe it is not designed to be used for fast repeated notes, or re-bowing, but I am not sure about that, I have to test it and see how it behaves.


----------



## constaneum (May 3, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> The _Con Moto Cellos_ demos posted by _Performance Samples _sound really wonderful, and very realistic, with no phasing, or machine-gun effects I can hear.
> 
> I just purchased the library, I will install, and test to check if I have any issues with it. Maybe it is not designed to be used for fast repeated notes, or re-bowing, but I am not sure about that, I have to test it and see how it behaves.



please do share with us on your findings. I love the library but from the price (even though it makes sense for the efforts put in development) and the lack of most commonly used articulation, i think i shall pass as I foresee i might have a hard time finding suitable libraries to blend with it. Unless someone can correct me on this (such as blending nicely with Projectsam's OE1 Strings, CS2, LASS, CH SE, EW HS, Adagio and etc)

on the side note, full release gonna costs approx US$399 ? Just my assumption...oh my.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2018)

constaneum said:


> please do share with us on your findings. I love the library but from the price (even though it makes sense for the efforts put in development) and the lack of most commonly used articulation, i think i shall pass as I foresee i might have a hard time finding suitable libraries to blend with it. Unless someone can correct me on this (such as blending nicely with Projectsam's OE1 Strings, CS2, LASS, CH SE, EW HS, Adagio and etc)
> 
> on the side note, full release gonna costs approx US$399 ? Just my assumption...oh my.



Hi constaneum,

I just installed Con Moto Cellos, and will begin playing around with it, and post some of my feedback regarding playability, and other details as soon as I feel I have some quality time with it.

Meanwhile, here is a pic of the GUI, as you can see it is very simple, and is only one instrument patch.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 3, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi constaneum,
> 
> I just installed Con Moto Cellos, and will begin playing around with it, and post some of my feedback regarding playability, and other details as soon as I feel I have some quality time with it.
> 
> ...


Check 1st chair mic along with DC mic... for phasing
Also machine gun is bound to happen since I don't think there are any roundrobins for the sustains.i am also waiting for your feedback


----------



## Vision (May 4, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Con moto is a very expressive legato cello instrument,which imho has nothing new to offer,it has a beautiful tone,a good playable legato...something between agitato and soaring strings,but a lot more expensive(considering it is only one section at an introductory price).I personally purchased because I thought it would offer me playablity as a performance legato section,but it's not the case.there is no way to perform short repeated notes or even longer ones,or even rebowing,without the machine gun effect(maybe I am doing something wrong but there is also no manual in the package).there are also some phasing issues.i would keep my money and go for the adventure soaring bundle if I knew what I was going to get.



I have Soaring, and Agitato. Soaring is pretty agile. Agitato perhaps a bit more expressive. So are you saying Con moto is redundant? I liked the fast passage demo posted.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 4, 2018)

Vision said:


> I have Soaring, and Agitato. Soaring is pretty agile. Agitato perhaps a bit more expressive. So are you saying Con moto is redundant? I liked the fast passage demo posted.


No string library is redundant...at least from my pov,but it's not a breakthrough either.


----------



## Vision (May 4, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> No string library is redundant...at least from my pov,but it's not a breakthrough either.



What I'm asking though is if you can achieve the same results with the aforementioned libraries.


----------



## Vik (May 5, 2018)

Some of these demos are very impressive. What are the situation with the double attacks that have been discussed. Are they still there in the release version?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 5, 2018)

Vision said:


> What I'm asking though is if you can achieve the same results with the aforementioned libraries.


I think yes,but I haven't really tested ConMoto in every case scenario.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (May 5, 2018)

Vik said:


> Some of these demos are very impressive. What are the situation with the double attacks that have been discussed. Are they still there in the release version?



They are there to stay, but in context and especially when layering with for example CSS I don't find them problematic at all. From the official FAQ:

_There is some level of ambience-bleed / “bump” on the attacks if they’re played in standalone isolation or you’re using mostly ambient mics (the wide and, to a lesser extent, the decca). This is a byproduct of pulling samples from connected performances in an ambient room._​


----------



## Vik (May 5, 2018)

Thanks, Mihkel. I guess this maybe could be addressed in a future update (eg. by offering special mixes like Spitfire do and removing the tiny extra attacks only in these mixes), but if it isn't much of a problem in real life use maybe they won't do that.


----------



## Syneast (May 5, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> _There is some level of ambience-bleed / “bump” on the attacks if they’re played in standalone isolation or you’re using mostly ambient mics (the wide and, to a lesser extent, the decca). This is a byproduct of pulling samples from connected performances in an ambient room._


And in 10 years this will be the sound everyone is asking for. That performance sampling sound that can't even be replicated by a real orchestra.


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Check 1st chair mic along with DC mic... for phasing
> Also machine gun is bound to happen since I don't think there are any roundrobins for the sustains.i am also waiting for your feedback



Hi amorphosynthesis,

Sorry for the late feedback about the phasing issue you mentioned.

I finally managed to check if I hear any phasing, and I really don't hear any phasing when using the First Chair and DC (Decca) Mics.

Here is a video showing the test, I have (Legato) enabled. First using the First Chair and DC mics, then just using the DC mics. Mics are centered, and are at 0.0 db. , maybe you had them panned in a unique combination that might have resulted in some phasing issues, so you might want to check the panning setting of the mics.

With regards to the repetition/rebowing and machine gun effect, I don't know if there are RRs in this library, but I agree that their isn't much variety when triggering a note repeatedly, the only way to vary it is via a bit of Modulation programming to change the dynamics.

My understanding that this library is focused more on producing good sounding dynamic legato performances, rather than fast repetition type bowings, I also like the non-legato mode, also tested it for phasing issues, but don't hear anything like phasing, or that sounds odd with the non-legato mode, playing chords, and polyphonic style.

I hope this is helpful, please let me know what your thoughts are.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (May 5, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi amorphosynthesis,
> 
> Sorry for the late feedback about the phasing issue you mentioned.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your test. Beautiful, flowing tone. I imagine it'll be quite the awesome weapon when used alongside Fluid Shorts and combined with a more fuller general purpose library like CSS. In fact, the tone of CSS is quite dark, and Con Moto sounds quite bright in comparison? Seems like a good synergy can be had with layering the two.


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2018)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the video test demo is the sound the library legato patch, played in real time, out of the box, with no additional effects, or EQ, just using a breath controller assigned to CC#1 to sculpt the Dynamics.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 5, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I finally managed to check if I hear any phasing, and I really don't hear any phasing when using the First Chair and DC (Decca) Mics.


Hi Muziksculp,
I also think my phasing issue it is a matter of panning-didn't manage to recreate that.
I completely agree with your review,but don't you think that a more extended variation of the attacks on the sustains could create the ultimate 'weapon' as far as legato is concerned?


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> I also think my phasing issue it is a matter of panning-didn't manage to recreate that.
> I completely agree with your review,but don't you think that a more extended variation of the attacks on the sustains could create the ultimate 'weapon' as far as legato is concerned?



Yes, a bit more variations to the attacks on the sustains would be very nice to have.

Actually, I find disabling legato, gives a bit more variation to the attack portion dynamics, here is a very short example :


----------



## Vadium (May 9, 2018)

Hi! 
Why if dynamic CC (for example, CC1) = 0, instrument still sounds? If CC1=0, it must be silence, isn't? especially if using external controllers.


----------



## eli0s (May 9, 2018)

Vadium said:


> Hi!
> Why if dynamic CC (for example, CC1) = 0, instrument still sounds? If CC1=0, it must be silence, isn't? especially if using external controllers.


There are different approaches to this, some developers do what you say and they fade the volume to silence when CC1=0, other developers just fade out the volume enough for an acceptable, lowest dynamic range.
The second approach requires a CC7 or CC11 (volume) adjustment to achieve true silence.


----------



## vosk (May 9, 2018)

Super! HS to trash.. ))


----------



## Vadium (May 9, 2018)

Excellent timbre!

but there are strange double notes, if I try to imitate rebowing by same note repeat.. How to make rebowing on Con Moto correctly?

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/con-moto-rebow2-mp3.13345/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/dimension-rebow-mp3.13346/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Eptesicus (May 10, 2018)

Vadium said:


> Excellent timbre!
> 
> but there are strange double notes, if I try to imitate rebowing by same note repeat.. How to make rebowing on Con Moto correctly?
> 
> ...



I would have thought there would be some way? That would be a shame if re-bowing ion the same note is not possible, as the examples you posted do indeed sound dodgy.


----------



## Vadium (May 10, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> I would have thought there would be some way? That would be a shame if re-bowing ion the same note is not possible, as the examples you posted do indeed sound dodgy.


I use digital accordion Roland and for rebowing make a bellows change. Also I use a Bidule patch, that create a new note for RR if CC1, received from bellows, equal 0 (in the moment of bellows changes). Using of simple keyboard (pressing same note) have a more good result, but other libraries works good with Roland+patch (as you can listen in Dimension example). Maybe I need some additional tweaking of Con Moto in the Kontakt, but it is not work for me out of the box for rebowing. Also, there is not RR in Con Moto.. But I like it for a good sound!


----------



## Vadium (May 11, 2018)

Vadium said:


> Using of simple keyboard (pressing same note) have a more good result



[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/con-moto-repetition-by-piano-keyboard-mp3.13356/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Vik (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm impressed. Will it be released soon? From this little clip, it sounds like it's up there, legato wise, with SCS, CSS and Berlin Strings

(I have received review copies of libraries from Performance Samples (Con Moto cello), Chris Hein (Ensemble Strings) and Light & Sound (Chamber Strings) - and also plan to review CSSS and more, but that won't affect my viewpoints on any of their or others' products.)


----------



## kavinsky (Oct 5, 2018)

Vik said:


> I'm impressed. Will it be released soon? From this little clip, it sounds like it's up there, legato wise, with SCS, CSS and Berlin Strings


Performance Samples legatos are a lot more fluid and natural than SCS and Berlin Strings to my ears(you can clearly hear the crossfades in both cases). CSS - yes, its on the same level to me, outstanding legatos.


----------



## Fry777 (Oct 6, 2018)

This demo and the latest one posted by DarkestShadow are really convincing... release can't come soon enough !



Vik said:


> From this little clip, it sounds like it's up there, legato wise, with SCS



Is SCS really recognised for its legatos ? Everytime I hear someone using it it's always used more for its sustains and tone than its legato fluidity, but maybe I heard the wrong demos...


----------



## Vik (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the example. Where is the bass in that clip coming from?
I like the SCS legatos most of the time. Even the early Mural versions had some useful legatos in spite of it's limitations. This was done with an early Mural version, totally overusing the portamentos just to show how it sounds:

SSS is better. 

And one good thing with SCS is that you have many different legatos which you actually can layer for a fuller sound: Sul G legato, Con Sord legato, Flautando legato... and both the old Legato Performance and the newer Performance Legato can be very useful. The SCS legato is also useful for layering on top of larger ensembles to make them sound smaller/add detail. 

But, as you can hear eg in this far from perfect legato comparison (had to remove #2 due to issues discussed in that thread), the Performance Samples guys (guy?) have a special focus on legatos:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/9-virtual-cello-sections.71618/ 
....which is why even playing that E major scale in the violin listening test above somehow sounds like music. 
In the cello example, the Con Moto cello is #3.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 6, 2018)

These demos of the con moto line really sound good. But I always hear forte to fortissimo level. Is there no good pp or even ppp?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 7, 2018)

Sounds great IMO!!


----------



## Vik (Oct 8, 2018)

This also sounds remarkably good in my ears, compared with most other libraries out there. Around 10-12 seconds into the clip, these violins almost sound as warm and woody as violas... it's almost as if they have sneaked in a couple of viola players or two in the violin ensemble (which I'm sure they haven't , but which I somehow think all orchestras would do!  ).


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Horacio (Dec 6, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Sounds great IMO!!



Pretty mind blown with this legato and just overall beautiful tone. Can't wait till this comes out!!


----------



## artinro (Dec 6, 2018)

Hoping we're about to get a flurry of info. Their FB page says the rest of the strings (2 sets of Violins, Violas, and Basses) are all still slated for this month. If they're that close, would love to hear something soon!


----------



## midiman (Dec 6, 2018)

artinro said:


> Hoping we're about to get a flurry of info. Their FB page says the rest of the strings (2 sets of Violins, Violas, and Basses) are all still slated for this month. If they're that close, would love to hear something soon!



I believe it is only the Violins that are coming this month. And later the rest. But maybe I misinterpreted.


----------



## artinro (Dec 6, 2018)

midiman said:


> I believe it is only the Violins that are coming this month. And later the rest. But maybe I misinterpreted.



In one post, from several weeks ago, he mentioned all sections still on the books for late 2018. Then this was posted last week on FB:


----------



## midiman (Dec 7, 2018)

artinro said:


> In one post, from several weeks ago, he mentioned all sections still on the books for late 2018. Then this was posted last week on FB:



On that Facebook post it just talks about Violins A and B, not Violas and Basses. Jasper Released the Cellos first. It is my belief that he will continue to release section by section, and not at the same time all the remaining sections. @Jasper Blunk Can you confirm this Jasper?
Don't get me wrong @artinro , I am very excited about the Con Motto series, and wish they were all coming out at the same time! But realistically I think it is going to be section by section. I hope you are right and I am wrong


----------



## artinro (Dec 20, 2018)

After the good natured fun of the "cinematic studio bump" in another thread (and with 2018 coming to a close in fewer than two weeks) how about a friendly "Jasper Bump" in this thread . Looking forward to hearing more! @Jasper Blunk


----------



## artinro (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like some new info on their homepage....appears there may be 3?!? separate forthcoming violin sections and also Violas and Basses. I do hope Jasper pops in here soon for an update!


----------



## midiman (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone know any news about the ETA on Con Motto Violins A and B? Last I heard was supposed to be February. I have not seen any activity of the Facebook or website and would love to know if this is still expected in February. thanks.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 22, 2019)

Their release schedule is so erratic I've just put them out of my mind. I love their cellos but don't want to use them until I have violins and violas to match.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 11, 2019)

Vik said:


> This also sounds remarkably good in my ears, compared with most other libraries out there. Around 10-12 seconds into the clip, these violins almost sound as warm and woody as violas... it's almost as if they have sneaked in a couple of viola players or two in the violin ensemble (which I'm sure they haven't , but which I somehow think all orchestras would do!  ).



Funny you mentioned that, because I feel the same...the violins are nice and thick, and full...can't imagine how the rest of the strings would sound. I should probably get the cellos soon.


----------



## Tilman (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow, I'm deeply impressed, this is sounding SO realistic!!!


----------



## Vik (Mar 13, 2019)

Got a link to another violin demo in my mailbox today:
https://m.soundcloud.com/performanc...in=performancesamples/sets/con-moto-violins-b


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 13, 2019)

Vik said:


> Got a link to another violin demo in my mailbox today:
> https://m.soundcloud.com/performanc...in=performancesamples/sets/con-moto-violins-b



It's actually not new from today. I prefer the Violin A sound though, but I'm sure that together with B, they'll sound super amazing!


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 14, 2019)

Vik said:


> Got a link to another violin demo in my mailbox today:
> https://m.soundcloud.com/performanc...in=performancesamples/sets/con-moto-violins-b



A new tone demonstration (number 2) is online


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 14, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> A new tone demonstration (number 2) is online




I can't wait!!! I love the sound of violas, and I can imagine how awesome it will be once the entire Con Moto section is done.


----------



## lucor (Apr 4, 2019)

https://performancesamples.com/conmoto-violins-b/

Out now!


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

lucor said:


> https://performancesamples.com/conmoto-violins-b/
> 
> Out now!



Going to check it out...absolute perfect timing...LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

The intro price is only $79...what scares me about these libraries is the limitations area...I know there are some drawbacks to have a certain sound and fluidity, but does it make it unusable for certain things? Does anyone have the cellos that can attest to the usability, despite the limitations?


----------



## BL (Apr 4, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> The intro price is only $79...what scares me about these libraries is the limitations area...I know there are some drawbacks to have a certain sound and fluidity, but does it make it unusable for certain things? Does anyone have the cellos that can attest to the usability, despite the limitations?



I have the cellos and wish there was repeated note legato and round robin.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

BL said:


> I have the cellos and wish there was repeated note legato and round robin.



I can probably live without those, since this library seems to focus more on sweeping lush melodic writing...do the double triggered notes bother you?


----------



## IvanP (Apr 4, 2019)

Just bought and played. They sound amazing. Top programming and Balance.


----------



## ka00 (Apr 4, 2019)

I’d like to buy this. But just a question with the hopes of clarifying this statement on the site:

*“Logic/AU Users*
This library caused some CPU spikes in Logic AU during beta testing (Vienna Ensemble Pro AU has not been tested). The CPU spikes seemingly happen when Logic is in “realtime mode” while one is playing in a figure / has a track armed. No drop-outs detected in testing. *Con Moto – Violins B* should be avoided if you are a Logic AU user. Performance is improved in Kontakt 6.”

Does this mean there will or won’t be CPU spikes on playback, or during real-time bouncing? Will having a whole Con Moto string section along with other instruments cause frequent CPU overloads in Logic?

Thanks


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

IvanP said:


> Just bought and played. They sound amazing. Top programming and Balance.



Awesome. So what are the interval issues they claim?


----------



## IvanP (Apr 4, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Awesome. So what are the interval issues they claim?



I haven't found any issues so far. Just added to my template and started using it on a film. Blends very very good, specially the Close Mike (I like close miking though  )

I'm on Cubase here, btw.


----------



## Nyran (Apr 4, 2019)

Downloading now. I am a Logic user with VEP on a PC. I had no problems with this setup using the cellos so I hope I won't have with the other either . I will test and report back.

Update: Seems to be working well within VEP on a PC (vst) connecting to VEP AU on Logic. 

I love the way it handles, just like the cellos did. At first I thought the hall sounded a bit drier but when used with the cellos it sounded pretty balanced. Frankly RR, even fake neighbouring, would be very much welcomed here and I hope they implement it at some point. For more spic I have the fluid shorts and have been able to balance it with con Moto pretty well (as well as Caspian).

When Con Moto are done he should get the players back to record an ensemble pizz patch to add to the modular library.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

IvanP said:


> I haven't found any issues so far. Just added to my template and started using it on a film. Blends very very good, specially the Close Mike (I like close miking though  )
> 
> I'm on Cubase here, btw.



I just got Cubase pro. And I’m glad they seem good. I love the free violins and together that makes 3 different ones. Great deal. Too bad it’s only one articulation. Lol


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 4, 2019)

Nyran said:


> Downloading now. I am a Logic user with VEP on a PC. I had no problems with this setup using the cellos so I hope I won't have with the other either . I will test and report back.
> 
> Update: Seems to be working well within VEP on a PC (vst) connecting to VEP AU on Logic.
> 
> ...



I missed out on the fluid short sale...are they really worth it?


----------



## Nyran (Apr 4, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I missed out on the fluid short sale...are they really worth it?


Just like Con Moto they are a 1-trick pony doing that 1 thing very well. Frankly I love Performance samples (I own the freebies, all Con Moto, fluid shorts and Caspian) but I think that maybe their pricing is a little off. At the moment buying something like CSS is the best value around with top notch quality. Paying something around 300-400 (a lot of guesswork involved here) for ONLY legato/sus that can somewhat play stac but not really since they don't have RR, is maybe too much although I understand that it's a small company and there is a lot of work involved here. Regardless I'm going to buy at least the violas and maybe the basses to have a complete section.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 5, 2019)

Bought these, they do sound great, the legato is like buttery smooth, disappointed though there is no legato repetition. I agree that in terms of price it is rather expensive considering what you get.


----------



## Vik (Apr 5, 2019)

Nyran said:


> ust like Con Moto they are a 1-trick pony doing that 1 thing very well. Frankly I love Performance samples (I own the freebies, all Con Moto, fluid shorts and Caspian) but I think that maybe their pricing is a little off. At the moment buying something like CSS is the best value around with top notch quality. Paying something around 300-400 (a lot of guesswork involved here) for ONLY legato/sus that can somewhat play stac but not really since they don't have RR, is maybe too much although I understand that it's a small company and there is a lot of work involved here. Regardless I'm going to buy at least the violas and maybe the basses to have a complete section.


What you write makes sense, but don't forget that Con Moto has the benefit that you can buy only the instrument(s) you need - a solution which also allows you to buy one of the instruments and try it out properly before investing in the others. And if you do that during a sale, the risk of wasting money on something you aren't happy with is even smaller.

There are of course limitations, so the Con Moto cello or violin can't be used as the only instrument of it's kind unless someone are happy with only with sustains and legatos. In my experience Con Moto (I have only used the cello) blends well with other libraries, and certainly have the kind of character some of us are missing in other libraries. Based on demos, their violin A is probably going to sound even more believable than the cellos. So IMO it's a great product as an add-on to other libraries. It's of course also worth checking out for those who have one or more string libraries but miss the kind of character and legato Con Moto offers.

In some situations, buying a library which does one thing really well is a better investment than buying a library which does all kinds of stuff but is missing out on something as essential as legato and character/tone.


----------



## Nyran (Apr 5, 2019)

Vik said:


> What you write makes sense, but don't forget that Con Moto has the benefit that you can buy only the instrument(s) you need - a solution which also allows you to buy one of the instruments and try it out properly before investing in the others. And if you do that during a sale, the risk of wasting money on something you aren't happy with is even smaller.
> 
> There are of course limitations, so the Con Moto cello or violin can't be used as the only instrument of it's kind unless someone are happy with only with sustains and legatos. In my experience Con Moto (I have only used the cello) blends well with other libraries, and certainly have the kind of character some of us are missing in other libraries. Based on demos, their violin A is probably going to sound even more believable than the cellos. So IMO it's a great product as an add-on to other libraries. It's of course also worth checking out for those who have one or more string libraries but miss the kind of character and legato Con Moto offers.
> 
> In some situations, buying a library which does one thing really well is a better investment than buying a library which does all kinds of stuff but is missing out on something as essential as legato and character/tone.


Maybe I came off a little too harsh and I didn't mean to. I love the con Moto series so far, I am not regretting the investment, all your points are valid and I do appreciate the modularity. I think I wouldn't have bought the library at the full sum but being able to buy them slowly works for me. Even the cello I have used by itself on several projects and it works well with other string libraries. Violin A also sounds very good, I hope the pricing on the violas and the basses is lower so the full sum doesn't go too far.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 5, 2019)

I think if Performance Samples stuck with their Con Moto way of recording and creating legatos...BUT, then incorporated more traditional methods of recording the other more common articulations...then put them al together would be fantastic. 

From chatting with Jasper, it seems that their collaboration project (chamber sized out of Nashville), will be a more inclusive library for sure...can't wait for that one.

I also agree about the price points...if the $79 was their regular price, then had advanced sales for less...I think they would actually make more. They have the quality for sure, but dropping the price by even $20 ($129), would have gotten them more customers, and more capital. Since quality is not suffering by a lower price, I think they should focus on quantity...get more composers using the product, more chances of having a composer use them for a TV spot, and then they have a claim to fame. Most all major developers can boast at least several high profile composers who use their library, but PF...not so sure they can make that claim. 

Since everyone is comparing the PF to CSS, if we actually broke down what each articulation costs per instrument from CSS, it's like $8 per articulation..LOL But of course...it's the whole bundle that makes it all worth it. I think that once we have the completed strings, the bundle price will be fairly attractive, although, I believe it said on their site, that the sum of the individual libraries are cheaper when purchased at the advanced sale, than what their bundle pricing will be. 

I have the violins...love the sound for sure, but like everyone else, wish there was a bit more to it.


----------



## BL (Apr 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I can probably live without those, since this library seems to focus more on sweeping lush melodic writing...do the double triggered notes bother you?


The only two libraries that does this well is CSS and Soaring Strings. Some melodies contain repeated notes of the same note two times, three, and so on. I feel like it should be a standard for string libraries. A library may sound great and convincing until the lack of round robin kicks in or if a phrase contains a repeated note. It disconnects the flow.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 5, 2019)

BL said:


> The only two libraries that does this well is CSS and Soaring Strings. Some melodies contain repeated notes of the same note two times, three, and so on. I feel like it should be a standard for string libraries. A library may sound great and convincing until the lack of round robin kicks in or if a phrase contains a repeated note. It disconnects the flow.


Given the price these round robins should have been included and it's not that they'd require much additional recording time either. In essence, it's just a short additional sustain for each note.


----------

